# Servicing a Fluke t5-600/1000 sealed case



## DoogieCervus (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi, I have to service and probably replace a pot on a Fluke t5-1000 meter.
I can not for the life of me figure out how to open her up without a hammer.
Has anybody had any experience opening up one of these? the case seems to be sealed.

Voltage is fine, current is fine, resistance needs calibration but the potentiometer is not working so I need to get in there and see what's going on.

TIA


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not just send it in for service?


----------



## DoogieCervus (Aug 2, 2016)

*MechanicalDVR*



> Why not just send it in for service?


Thanks for your reply, it would be cheaper to replace. Besides I am the guy whom you would send it in for a service anyway


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DoogieCervus said:


> Thanks for your reply, it would be cheaper to replace. Besides I am the guy whom you would send it in for a service anyway


That's scary, with all due respect you are asking how to open the case....


----------



## DoogieCervus (Aug 2, 2016)

*Ingress Protection*

Ok so a little more analysis of trying to open it up has led me to find out that this unit has an Ingress Protection of 52 (Dust and somewhat water proof).

I believe I can not open it up without breaking the case seal. The meter looks like it has have heavy use over the years.


----------



## thespunkster (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a $75.00 meter,generally a disposable. Buy another one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm confused.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

DoogieCervus said:


> Ok so a little more analysis of trying to open it up has led me to find out that this unit has an Ingress Protection of 52 (Dust and somewhat water proof).
> 
> I believe I can not open it up without breaking the case seal. *The meter looks like it has have heavy use over the years*.


So this is someone else's meter you are servicing?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So this is someone else's meter you are servicing?


Sounds like he picked it up at a garage sale.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Sounds like he picked it up at a garage sale.


Excuse me, do I know you?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Excuse me, do I know you?


Sounds like Swampy hasn't had his yogurt and granola yet this morning...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Doogie! Interesting first thread.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll give you a hint... a lot of electronics companies like to hide screws under stickers/seals.


----------



## DoogieCervus (Aug 2, 2016)

*Hiding stickers under screws.*

That is true, I'll have another look but it seems like it is one of those products that when it is commissioned they permanently seal it because this particular unit is waterproof. There is no replaceable fuse. The leads and batteries have their own detachable sections.

The current, voltage and resistance can be calibrated too.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 11, 2022)

DoogieCervus said:


> Hi, I have to service and probably replace a pot on a Fluke t5-1000 meter.
> I can not for the life of me figure out how to open her up without a hammer.
> Has anybody had any experience opening up one of these? the case seems to be sealed.
> 
> ...





DoogieCervus said:


> Hi, I have to service and probably replace a pot on a Fluke t5-1000 meter.
> I can not for the life of me figure out how to open her up without a hammer.
> Has anybody had any experience opening up one of these? the case seems to be sealed.
> 
> ...


With a T5-600, if you remove the three Phillips screws visible on the back of meter, and then gently pry around the seam where front and back join, it will come apart. There is no other seal or sealant holding it..
at least not in the T5-600 I’ve had, and it’s never been opened before.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hopefully it hasn't taken six years to get the meter open.


----------



## carl gaignage (12 d ago)

Dirigible said:


> With a T5-600, if you remove the three Phillips screws visible on the back of meter, and then gently pry around the seam where front and back join, it will come apart. There is no other seal or sealant holding it..
> at least not in the T5-600 I’ve had, and it’s never been opened before.


 Thanx, it was really that easy. After cleaning the batterycontacts, it worked as marvelously as before. Happy New Year


----------

